# Wie bereitet Ihr Weißfische zu...



## Zanderfänger (11. März 2007)

Hallo Freunde,

hoffe hier gibt es reichlich Interessantes für alle *Interessierten* zu lesen. #h


----------



## Zanderfänger (13. März 2007)

*AW: Wie bereitet Ihr Weißfische zu...*

Ziemlich leer hier, mögt Ihr denn die Brotfische des Süßwassers nicht verwerten? :q


----------



## muddyliz (13. März 2007)

*AW: Wie bereitet Ihr Weißfische zu...*

Sauer (s.u.)


----------



## Steffen90 (13. März 2007)

*AW: Wie bereitet Ihr Weißfische zu...*

als frikadelle....


----------



## Ossipeter (13. März 2007)

*AW: Wie bereitet Ihr Weißfische zu...*

Gib mir mal per PN deine Adresse, ich schick dir ein Rezeptheft des Landesfischereiverbandes Bayern "Weißfische - die silberne Delikatesse"


----------



## Zanderfänger (15. März 2007)

*AW: Wie bereitet Ihr Weißfische zu...*

Danke Peter! #h


----------



## Zanderfänger (16. März 2007)

*AW: Wie bereitet Ihr Weißfische zu...*

Hier mag wohl keiner Weißfische!? #c


----------



## muddyliz (16. März 2007)

*AW: Wie bereitet Ihr Weißfische zu...*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Hier mag wohl keiner Weißfische!? #c


Doch, sauer eingelegt (s.u.)


----------



## Screwi (16. März 2007)

*AW: Wie bereitet Ihr Weißfische zu...*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Hier mag wohl keiner Weißfische!? #c


doch doch, ich mach sie nur in der Pfanne, du kannst mir ja mal das Rezeptheft weiterleiten #6


----------



## Zanderfänger (17. März 2007)

*AW: Wie bereitet Ihr Weißfische zu...*



Screwi schrieb:


> du kannst mir ja mal das Rezeptheft weiterleiten #6


Das kannst Du direkt ordern :m


----------



## Zanderfänger (18. März 2007)

*AW: Wie bereitet Ihr Weißfische zu...*

Vielleicht interessiert es ja wen |uhoh:


----------



## fischerkoenig (22. März 2007)

*AW: Wie bereitet Ihr Weißfische zu...*

|kopfkrat Weißfische als Bratheringe.
Die gefangenen Fische ausnehmen und waschen. Anschliesend trocken reiben und würzen mit dem fertigen Bratfischgewürz. Jetzt sollte man einen Essigsud ansetzen.
Man nehme einen guten Essig etwas Zucker und Wasser.Dann kannst du den Sud nach
deinem Geschmack zubereiten. Jetzt kommen noch geschnittene Zwiebel dazu (bitte nicht mit den Zwiebeln sparen). Die Zwiebel und den abgeschmeckten Essigsud in einen Kochtopf geben,und das ganze etwa fünf Minuten leicht kochen lassen.
Die gewürzten Weisfische mit Mehl besteuben und in einer Bratpfanne ausbacken.
Dann verwende ich einen Steintopf mit Deckel, indem ich eine Lage gebratenen Fisch
und dann eine Lage von den abgekochten Zwiebeln darauf lege. Zum Schluß alles mit 
dem heißen Sud übergießen. (Fische müssen mit dem Sud überdeckt sein) und an
einem kühlen Ort abstellen fünf Tage warten , jetzt kann die Schlemmerei losgehen.:vik: Ich wünsche ein erfolgreiches gelingen beim nachkochen.

Gruß : |kopfkrat  Erich.


----------



## Brassenwürger (22. März 2007)

*AW: Wie bereitet Ihr Weißfische zu...*

Brassen "Blau". Einfach wie Karpfen "Blau" zubereiten, nur den Karpfen weglassen und durch dicken Brassen ersetzen.(Rezepte gibt´s hier genug!) 

Brassen gebraten. Einfach abschuppen und in die Pfanne hauen!

Schade, dass kaum einer unsere heimischen Weißfische zu schätzen weiß! Die meisten haben nur Angst vor den Gräten. Dabei handelt es sich um äußerst schmackhafte und vielseitige Speisefische. Geschmacklich ziehe ich einen guten Brassen jeder Puff-Forelle vor!!!

Gruß Brassenwürger#h


----------



## tamandua (22. März 2007)

*AW: Wie bereitet Ihr Weißfische zu...*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Schade, dass kaum einer unsere heimischen Weißfische zu schätzen weiß! Die meisten haben nur Angst vor den Gräten. Dabei handelt es sich um äußerst schmackhafte und vielseitige Speisefische. Geschmacklich ziehe ich einen guten Brassen jeder Puff-Forelle vor!!!
> 
> Gruß Brassenwürger#h



Da muss ich nun allerdings doch widersprechen. 
Richtig ist natürlich, dass ein guter Brassen besser ist als jede schlechte Forelle aus einem Modertümpel. 
Aber: Die allgemein vorherrschende Meinung, dass beispielsweise Brassen nicht so schmackhaft sind wie viele andere Fische, kommt sicher nicht von ungefähr. ''Jedes Gerücht hat einen wahren Kern'' heißt es schließlich nicht umsonst.
Das soll nun keineswegs heißen, dass Brassen und andere Weißfische nicht schmecken. Es kommt ganz darauf an, was man damit anfängt, wie sie zubereitet werden. Problem hierbei allerdings: Weißfische erfordern i.d.R. eine umfangreichere Vorbehandlung, bevor sie in den Topf oder die Pfanne können. Das macht die Zubereitung etwas unkomfortabler als bei den ''üblichen'' Speisefischen und ist mit Sicherheit ein Grund, warum sie selten gegessen werden.
Zudem: Weißfische und hier besonders Brassen verzeihen Fehler bei der Zubereitung meiner Meinung nach nicht, die Gefahr, dass die zubereitete Speise letztlich nicht so delikat ist wie gewünscht, ist bei Weißfischen also größer. 
Zu guter Letzt: Die hier angesprochenen Brassen schmecken schlicht und ergreifend öfter ''schlecht'' als die beliebten Speisefische, nicht selten ist da auch mit einiger Arbeit kaum etwas zu retten. Sicher hängt das auch mit dem beangelten Gewässer zusammen, bei Brassen hat man jedoch mehr ''Ausfälle'' als bei anderen Arten.
Das ist zumindest meine Erfahrung. Mag sein, dass anderswo köstlichere Brassen herumschwimmen, die besser und leichter zu verarbeiten sind.
Kurz und knapp also nochmal: 
Weißfisch und besonders Brasse kann gut schmecken, wenn man's richtig angeht. Keine Frage. Man sollte z.B. eben Brassen allerdings auch nicht zum höchsten kulinarischen Genuss erklären. Das wäre dann doch etwas zuviel des Guten.


----------



## andre23 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Wie bereitet Ihr Weißfische zu...*

....das stimmt....sonst könnte es möglicherweise sein, dass man nach der brasse würgen muß....´soll keine anspielung sein, kumpel hat nach dem räuchern an einer brassengräte würgen müssen...

PS: esse gerne brassen aber nur geräuchert oder frikadelle....

mh andre


----------



## Brassenwürger (22. März 2007)

*AW: Wie bereitet Ihr Weißfische zu...*

Was ich schrieb, gilt natürlich nicht für alle Brassen aus jedem Gewässer. Aber einen gut genährten Klodeckel aus einem Fließgewässer finde ich in der Tat göttlich! Allerdings muss man auch wissen, wie man die Gräten handhaben muss, sonst hat man nicht viel Freude daran. Und warum ich die Forelle so gering schätze? Nun, ich habe jahrelang in einer Forellenzucht gearbeitet. Wir bekamen dort auch unser Mittagessen, und das war jeden zweiten Tag Forelle! Forelle blau, forelle gebraten, Forelle geräuchert, als Salat, als Frikadelle... Ich kann einfach keine Forelle mehr sehen! Zumindestens keine Mastforelle. Ich habe auch schon wild abgewachsene Regenbogenforellen, Bachforellen und Meerforellen gegessen.Dagegen sind die gemästeten schon fast ungenießbar, für meinen Geschmack jedenfalls. Und die Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden. Auf meiner Hitliste steht Brassen jedenfalls direkt hinter Aal, Barsch und Zander und Forelle irgendwo zwischen Big Mäc und Tiefkühlpizza! Und der nächste dicke Ostebrassen wird auf alle Fälle wieder in den Topf, die Pfanne oder in den Räucherofen wandern.

Gruß Brassenwürger|wavey:


----------



## Wallerschreck (23. März 2007)

*AW: Wie bereitet Ihr Weißfische zu...*

Funktioniert das Sauer Einlegen als Brathering eigentlich auch mit größeren Weißfischen? Ich fange hier gerade massenhaft Giebel mit Stückgewichten um 1 Pfund und würde die gerne sinnvoll verwerten. Wie sieht das mit den Gräten aus? werden die bei den großen Fischen weich genug? Muss man die Fische Filetieren?


----------



## SchwalmAngler (23. März 2007)

*AW: Wie bereitet Ihr Weißfische zu...*

Weissfische mag ich am liebsten so:

Als Sahnebrasse:
http://www.kalweit.net/Angeln/Rezepte/Sahnebrasse.htm

Sauer eingelegt:
http://www.kalweit.net/Angeln/Rezepte/Saure Weissfische.htm

Süß-Sauer eingelegt:
http://www.angelmagazin.com/Brassen_Suess_Sauer.html

Als Fischfrikadellen:
http://www.angelmagazin.com/Fischfrikadellen.html

Als Fischfrikadellen mit Hackfleisch:
http://www.angelmagazin.com/GHFischfrikadellen.html

Als Fischklöschen:
http://www.angelmagazin.com/FischkloeschenMitPilzen.html


----------



## bacalo (23. März 2007)

*AW: Wie bereitet Ihr Weißfische zu...*

*Unterfränkische Fischwürste* 
#h Hallo #h ,

Nachfolgend ein altes Rezept aus dem Würzburger Raum.


1000 Gramm Fischfilets von Weißfische
Salz und Pfeffer
Reichlich frische Petersilie
2 eingeweichte Brötchen
2 Eier
1 große Zwiebel
125 Gramm durchwachsener Speck
Zitronensaft
1 EL Milch


Die Fische werden roh filetiert, die Haut abgezogen. 
Das Filet wird dann mit der Petersilie, der Zwiebel, dem Speck und den Brötchen durch den Fleischwolf gedreht. Die Masse wird mit Salz, Pfeffer und etwas Zitronensaft abgeschmeckt und mit den Eiern und etwas Milch gebunden.
Die anschließend mit den Händen geformten etwa 4 cm langen und 2 cm starken Würstchen lässt man ca. 10 Minuten in Salzwasser sieden, bis die Würstchen leuchtend weiß oben schwimmen.
Die Fischwürstchen werden dann in Butter in der Bratpfanne von zwei Seiten knusprigbraun gebraten. 
Dazu reicht man Kartoffelpüree und grünen Salat. 

Die kalten Würstchen schmecken übrigens mit etwas Senf bestrichen ausgezeichnet.


Eine gut gekühlte Hopfenkaltschale |rolleyes sollte nicht fehlen.


Gruß
bacalo


----------



## Robbie (26. März 2007)

*AW: Wie bereitet Ihr Weißfische zu...*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Gib mir mal per PN deine Adresse, ich schick dir ein Rezeptheft des Landesfischereiverbandes Bayern "Weißfische - die silberne Delikatesse"


Hi,

Kannst du mir auch solche ein Repetheft zuschicken?

Gruß, Robbie


----------



## Die Makrele (26. März 2007)

*AW: Wie bereitet Ihr Weißfische zu...*

Brassen geräuchert....... Und Rotaugen sauer wie Bratheringe......
Einfach eine Delikatesse  #6#6#6#6
Hmmmmm...............


----------



## Brassenwürger (26. März 2007)

*AW: Wie bereitet Ihr Weißfische zu...*

Schön zu wissen, dass ich hier nicht der Einzige bin...


----------



## Ossipeter (26. März 2007)

*AW: Wie bereitet Ihr Weißfische zu...*



Robbie schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Kannst du mir auch solche ein Repetheft zuschicken?
> 
> Gruß, Robbie



Wenn ich deine Adresse kriege


----------



## Ossipeter (2. April 2007)

*AW: Wie bereitet Ihr Weißfische zu...*

Hallo Robbie,
du hast Post! Rezeptheft geht auf Reise.


----------



## Jockel13883 (2. April 2007)

*AW: Wie bereitet Ihr Weißfische zu...*

Morgen zusammen, ich hab da mal ne Frage bezüglich sehr großer Rotaugen. Ich habe gestern zwei Rotaugen von ca. 40cm gefangen und bin mir noch unschlüssig, wie ich diese zubereiten soll, hat jemand Tips speziell für so große Rotaugen?


----------



## Zanderfänger (2. April 2007)

*AW: Wie bereitet Ihr Weißfische zu...*

@Jockel

5-Millimeterweise am Rückgrat einschneiden, in "Paprikamehl" wälzen und ab in die heiße Gusspfanne damit. :q #h

BACKFISCHE

   Weinland Rheinhessen  

   ZUTATEN: (für 4 Personen) 
1 kg Rotaugen,
für den Sud:
1,5 l Wasser,
90 g Salz,
3 El Dillspitzen,
20 Wacholderkörner,
6 Lorbeerblätter,
1 Knoblauchzehe,
1 Zwiebel,
etwas Milch.  

ZUBEREITUNG:
Zwiebel in Scheiben schneiden, Knoblauchzehe würfeln. Aus Wasser, Salz, Dillspitzen, Lorbeerblättern, Knoblauch und Zwiebelringen einen Sud rühren . Die Rotaugen darin 8-10 Stunden einlegen. Dann die Fische herausnehmen und abtropfen lassen. In einem Teller etwas Milch und eine Prise Pfeffer mischen und die Backfische darin wenden. In heißem Fett backen! Dazu schmeckt Kartoffelsalat. Zander und Hecht werden bei den Nackenheimer Anglern nach dem Einlegen in einer Mischung aus Mehl und Knoblauchpfeffer paniert und dann gebraten.


----------



## arno (2. April 2007)

*AW: Wie bereitet Ihr Weißfische zu...*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> @Jockel
> 
> 5-Millimeterweise am Rückgrat einschneiden, in "Paprikamehl" wälzen und ab in die heiße Gusspfanne damit. :q #h
> 
> ...



Das liest sich wie im Abnehmer Threat!:q 
Das reicht ja noch nicht mal für mich und da steht für 4 Personen!

Große Rotaugen filetiere ich und brate sie cross an.
Vorher natürlich in Mehl gewälzt und mit Salz und Pfeffer bestreut.
Dazu Bratkartoffeln oder Kartoffelsalat


----------



## Zanderfänger (28. April 2007)

*AW: Wie bereitet Ihr Weißfische zu...*

Sagt mir doch bitte Eure "Geheimrezepte" für Weißfische... #h


----------



## Mikesch (28. April 2007)

*AW: Wie bereitet Ihr Weißfische zu...*

Wieso Geheimrezepte, du musst nur in alten Kochbüchern nachlesen.  Die Bücher sollten aber älter sein als du. |supergri  |supergri 

Aitel (Döbel) vom Grill ist hervorragend!
Sollte aber schon eine gewisse Größe (35 cm +) aufweisen damit man die Y-Gräten leichter findet.
Ich glaube das Rezept dafür habe ich schon mal vor Jahren gepostet.  .

Aitel schuppen, ausnehmen und kurz abspülen. 
Leicht trocken tupfen. 
Außen und innen salzen und pfeffern (weißer Pfeffer). 
Bauchhöhle mit frischen Kräutern füllen (z. B. Petersilie, Thymian oder Andere, je nach Gusto). 
Fisch mit Öl (Alba- od. Olivenöl) einpinseln und ab auf den Grill. 

Am besten Holzkohlengrill, funktioniert aber auch im Elektro-Ofen.


----------



## Zanderfänger (28. April 2007)

*AW: Wie bereitet Ihr Weißfische zu...*



> Wieso Geheimrezepte, du musst nur in alten Kochbüchern nachlesen.  Die Bücher sollten aber älter sein als du. |supergri  |supergri
> 
> Aitel (Döbel) vom Grill ist hervorragend!


Also quasi ein "ordinärer" Steckerlfisch... :m


----------



## Mikesch (29. April 2007)

*AW: Wie bereitet Ihr Weißfische zu...*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Also quasi ein "ordinärer" Steckerlfisch... :m


Nö, für Steckerlfisch verwedete man in meiner Jugend klassisch die Nase.
Leider ist dieser schöne Fisch sehr selten geworden.


----------



## Zanderfänger (29. April 2007)

*AW: Wie bereitet Ihr Weißfische zu...*

@mikesch

Ich glaub man kann fast alles auf nen Stecken aufspießen...


----------



## Mikesch (29. April 2007)

*AW: Wie bereitet Ihr Weißfische zu...*

@zanderfänger

Klar kann man "Alles" aufspießen, nur muss das sein?

Besonders Makrelen, hunderte von Kilometern von der Küste entfernt ;+ finde ich schlimm. |kopfkrat 

BTT

Meist verabeite ich Weißfische zu Fischpflanzerl oder Sie werden geräuchert.


----------



## Zanderfänger (30. April 2007)

*AW: Wie bereitet Ihr Weißfische zu...*

Michael, wie machst Du deine Fischpflanzerl genau? #6


----------



## Zanderfänger (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie bereitet Ihr Weißfische zu...*

Endlich ein normaler Mensch! :vik:


----------



## Weißfischkiller90 (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie bereitet Ihr Weißfische zu...*

Also ich verwerte eigentlich alle Weißfische. Nur aus Gewässern, wo es schon nach Faulschlamm riecht, wenn man ankommt, muss ich die Fische nicht umbedingt haben . Ansonsten bei Brassen halt einfach in der Pfanne braten mit ein wenig Salz und Gewürzen, oder geräuchert...und und und. 
Aber mein Favorit als Snack zum Bier sind die getrockneten Fische, wo ich vorallem Rotaugen verwende: 



Gruß Tim#h


----------



## Weißfischkiller90 (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie bereitet Ihr Weißfische zu...*

Sorry, vieleicht ein bisschen zu groß.......


----------



## Mikesch (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie bereitet Ihr Weißfische zu...*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Michael, wie machst Du deine Fischpflanzerl genau? #6



Eigentlich ganz einfach.


Weißfisch filetieren und durch den Wolf drehen.
Der Einfachheit halber wird Knoblauch, Zwiebel und Kräuter (Mengen nach Fischmenge und Geschmack dosieren) gleich mit durchgedreht, am Ende noch 2 od. 3 Scheiben Toastbrot. Ein Ei dazu und die Masse salzen und pfeffern.
Gleichmäßig vermischen und die Fischpflanzerl formen. In einer Pfanne mit Butterschmalz od. etwas Öl schön braten.
Fertig zum Genuß


----------



## Steff-Peff (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie bereitet Ihr Weißfische zu...*

Hallo zusammen,
hat vielleicht einer das Rezeptheft des Landesfischereiverbandes Bayern "Weißfische - die silberne Delikatesse" in Dateiform ?

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## Zanderfänger (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie bereitet Ihr Weißfische zu...*

@Steff-Peff

Gibts vom Verband umsonst... 1,45€ fürs Porto wirst Du doch übrig haben.


----------



## Steff-Peff (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie bereitet Ihr Weißfische zu...*

@ Zanderfänge,

mir geht´s nicht um die 1,45€, aber ich habe gerne die Rezepte im Rechner.

Die Broschüre ist wohl dafür da, Werbung für die Verwertung von Weißfischen zu machen; daher sollte man sie einfach und schnell verteilen können.

So long
Steff-Peff


----------



## Zanderfänger (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie bereitet Ihr Weißfische zu...*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> ich habe gerne die Rezepte im Rechner.
> 
> Die Broschüre ist wohl dafür da, Werbung für die Verwertung von Weißfischen zu machen; *daher sollte man sie einfach und schnell verteilen können.*


Kannst sie dir ja mit einem Klick bestellen und scannen aber apropos "verteilen" - da ist eh Copyright drauf! #d


----------



## karli p. (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie bereitet Ihr Weißfische zu...*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Hallo Robbie,
> du hast Post! Rezeptheft geht auf Reise.


ich hätte auch gerne so ein heft! "Weißfische - die silberne Delikatesse" komme aber irgendwie nicht auf die seite vom Landesfischereiverbandes Bayern


----------



## SchwalmAngler (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie bereitet Ihr Weißfische zu...*

Hat jemand von Euch schon mal dieses Rezept ausprobiert?
Scheint auch recht lecker zu sein ...

Karpfen oder Weißfischchips:
http://www.anglerboard.de/angelpraxis/oktober05_rezept.htm


Das hier scheint auch was richtig gutes zu sein:

Fischküchle:
http://www.fv-wangen.de/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=59


----------



## Ossipeter (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie bereitet Ihr Weißfische zu...*

Sorry, habe leider alle schon verschickt!
Schreibe einen Brief an den Landesverband und dem fügst du 1,45 EUR in Briefmarken bei, gibst deine Adresse an und das Teil kommt.


----------

